# Impossible de lire CD d'instalation OS X 10.4.4



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de récupérer le Imac G5 équipé d'intel core duo. je voudrais réinstaller tiger et lorsque j'isserts le CD il me le rejette au bout d'environs 10 seconde voici les 2 CDs:






[/URL][/IMG]
J'aurais aussi voulu savoir si c'était les bon CDs ou pas.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Un iMac Intel CoreDuo
Oui les CD doivent correspondre, car le dernier modèle d'iMac G5 etait vendu avec OS X 10.4.2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Merci pour l'information 
Mais alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorsque j'insert le cd 1 (ou 2) le lecteur le rejette ???


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Tu as Mac OS X installé dessus ?

Si oui, teste le CD, puis avec d'autres CD


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Oui tiger est installé sur mon imac mais lorsque j'insert d'autre cd (word 2004, adobe photoshop elements 6...) il les lit et ne les rejette pas contrairement a celui de tiger.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Axellou12 a dit:


> Oui tiger est installé sur mon imac mais lorsque j'insert d'autre cd (word 2004, adobe photoshop elements 6...) il les lit et ne les rejette pas contrairement a celui de tiger.


Les CD sont peut être illisibles.


----------



## ntx (11 Mars 2011)

Les CD gris de Mac OSX sont ceux fournis avec les machines neuves et ne peuvent être utilisés que sur un type bien précis de machine.

Est-ce les CD d'origine de ta machine ? Ou tout du moins des CD d'une machine EXACTEMENT identique à la tienne, c'est à dire de la même série de fabrication et pas seulement semblable.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

je ne sais pas il y a quelques rayures dessus enfin je n'ai plus qu'a acheter snow leopard ...:rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Mars 2011)

Axellou12 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de récupérer le Imac G5 équipé d'intel core duo. je voudrais réinstaller tiger et lorsque j'isserts le CD il me le rejette au bout d'environs 10 seconde voici les 2 CDs:
> 
> 
> ...



Un imac G5 core duo ca n'existe pas soit c'est un imac G5 ( architecture PPC) soit c'est un imac core duo ( architecture Intel )   Donc déjà faudrait savoir...


----------



## Madalvée (11 Mars 2011)

Si les CD gris ne sont pas ceux qui ont été livrés A L'ORIGINE avec la machine, il y a fort peu de chance qu'ils fonctionnent. Ne jamais les acheter séparément d'une machine.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Non mon iMac est bien un G5 (avec camera isight) de début 2006 équiper de Intel core duo.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1463?viewlocale=fr_FR
Mon numéro d'identification est: 2105
De plus dans "a propos de ce Mac" il est bien marquer que mon processeur est un Intel core duo 2ghz.
Pour les CDs d'installation ce sont bien les originaux livrer avec l'ordinateur.


----------



## ntx (12 Mars 2011)

Axellou12 a dit:


> Non mon iMac est bien un G5 (avec camera isight) de début 2006 équiper de Intel core duo.


Les G5 sont des processeurs PowerPC pas Intel !!!

Donc ton iMac est G5 ou Intel mais pas les deux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Alors mon iMac est Intel :rose:

Du coup, je souhaiterai maintenant passer à snow Leopard et je me demandais si mon Mac est assez puissant :

Processeur: Intel core duo 2 GHz
RAM: 1 Go 667 MHz


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
C'est bon pour Léo, mais pour être "a l aise" pense a rajouter de la ram


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2011)

pour snow léopard tu peux, mais pour lion tu peux oublier


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2011)

Axellou12 a dit:


> RAM: 1 Go 667 MHz


Monte ta machine au max : 2 ou 4 Go, selon ce qu'elle accepte !


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> pour snow léopard tu peux, mais pour lion tu peux oublier



pourquoi?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2011)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/190132/pas-de-mac-os-x-lion-pour-les-core-solo-et-duo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Monte ta machine au max : 2 ou 4 Go, selon ce qu'elle accepte !


Un CoreDuo supporte 2Gb.


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mars 2011)

apparemment on pourra faire l installe lion sur un core duo
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/03/07/lion-fonctionne-bel-et-bien-sur-les-mac-core-duo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Je vous remercie pour vos information je pense que je vais rajouter 1 ou 2 go de ram si 2 go est possible je l'installerais. Mais je viens a l'instant de réussir a lire Tiger grâce au lecteur externe de mon frère. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je peux lire d'autre DVD (a partir de mon imac) comme photoshop mais je n'arrive pas a lire certains cd ( comme les sims 3 et Tiger ) pour les sims cela est sans doute du qu'il ne marche que sous Leopard 10.5 mais pour Tiger alors que je peux les lire avec le lecteur externe je ne comprends pas ! Aussi mon père (ancien propriétaire de l'imac )ma informer qu'il avait sur le service Apple lors de la commande avait demander a Apple de rajouter 1 go de ram mais sur les information système il n'y a que 1 go de ram mais pas 2 comme il me le dis ! Est ce normal ? Ou bien les option ne sont pas afficher ?


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Mars 2011)

le lecteur est un peu fatigué? "les lecteurs slim apple sur les imacs ne font pas parti du "haut gamme"en gravure, j ai toujours mon graveur (3,5 pouce) firewire pioneer 
Pour ta barrette peut être hs, ou mal clipper dans son logement


----------

